# F1 Fans - Season starts this weekend!



## eltaro (Mar 12, 2013)

Anybody else watching from Miami?


----------



## Doobius1 (Mar 12, 2013)

Love F1. Me and a bunch of buddies have a pool. I got stuck with Rosberg lol. Might as well hand in my money now


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Mar 24, 2013)

Vettel is a douche nozzle for what he did to webber today. Even though in the long run vettel will need the points more than webber in the championship. Hamilton was a standup guy admitting niko could have passed him. I was never a huge fan of his but that was a cool thing to do. He knew he didnt earn that spot.
I hate team orders, but I guess when there are millions on the line...
massa is getting his groove back.
Could be a good year.


----------



## Doobius1 (Mar 24, 2013)

I love the drama. Nico was pissed. Webber was pissed. Was a great race. Vettal gave the whole team a giant 'fuck you youre not telling me what to do'. What they gonna do fire him?


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Apr 13, 2013)

China tonight. Cant wait to hear what they say about webbers mysterious fuel shortage in Q2.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 13, 2013)

ilikecheetoes said:


> Vettel is a douche nozzle for what he did to webber today. Even though in the long run vettel will need the points more than webber in the championship. Hamilton was a standup guy admitting niko could have passed him. I was never a huge fan of his but that was a cool thing to do. He knew he didnt earn that spot.
> I hate team orders, but I guess when there are millions on the line...
> massa is getting his groove back.
> Could be a good year.


 i totally disagree.. if weber was faster then vettel never would have gotten around him... weber even tried the old schumacher chop on seb and he still got by.... webers nothing but a never was and never will be, he blows... this is his swan song.. i met him at a dinner part in 03 in montreal...

uhhm.. i'm hoping hamiltons car blows up on the first lap, or kimi takes him out on the first corner, either way, i don't really care which way it happens..
like to see the red cars come to the front.. massa was fast in all of qualy.. i hate when they all sit in the garages during `q3.. they need to change the rules imvho, give em tires just to qualy on, if they don't use them, give me back at the end of q3... at least that way you'd see some cars out on the track and not all of them waiting for 2 minutes left in the session..


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 13, 2013)

Doobius1 said:


> I love the drama. Nico was pissed. Webber was pissed. Was a great race. Vettal gave the whole team a giant 'fuck you youre not telling me what to do'. What they gonna do fire him?


 hell no, they're gonna dump weber at the end of the year though, just watch... i hate team orders, complete bs imvho.. let them race, so long as they don't take each other out, what's the harm?? it's a race after all.. i loved the last race, was great.. have i mentioned i hate hamilton yet?


----------



## Apomixis (Apr 13, 2013)

Hammy in pole position.... Where has Vettel been in qualifying this year? Hamilton might have a chance if he can figure out who he pits with... Lol Mercedes do seem to have a decent car.
Whats up with Mclaren? They are there but not looking very competitive. 
It's all on Ferrari to beat Red Bull. I don't see other teams being able to do it.. 

Kimi is my pick. He is bringing a B team up to A status. I genuinely hope he wins the drivers championship.


----------



## Doobius1 (Apr 13, 2013)

I also predict the Iceman is gonna win this one


----------



## Doobius1 (Apr 13, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> hell no, they're gonna dump weber at the end of the year though, just watch... i hate team orders, complete bs imvho.. let them race, so long as they don't take each other out, what's the harm?? it's a race after all.. i loved the last race, was great.. have i mentioned i hate hamilton yet?


What did Ricky Bobby say ? Something about if you dont win, you are a loser. These guys are competitors let em race. I hate team orders. Been dying for F1. 3 weeks is too long between races


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 13, 2013)

the mclarens are no where this year because they're in the same boat ferrari was last year going with that new pull rod front suspension.. one thing i'll say about mclaren though is that they always seem to develop they're cars at a faster rate than all of the other cars imo.. i'd bet money they'll be winning races later in the season once they get the bugs figured out a bit..

vettel was no where in qualy bcuz he went out on the harder tires.. he didn't even really put in one hot lap either, he went off at that one turn and seemed to be way off of the pace before that even.. i'll bet the race comes to him though when the soft pirelli's go off after about 3 laps... what a fucking joke those tires are this year.. you see the wear they had after like 6 laps in practice? chunks of tire flying off the cars


----------



## Apomixis (Apr 13, 2013)

I wish I could see actual racing within the Ferrari team. Alonso has proven himself to be a champion, but more intriguingly, Massa has always 'supported' his team principal. I think he has much more skill than he allows us to see.... Seeing him and Alonso scrap in two brilliant red cars would be so worth it, but I think Ferrari is a bit... team order oriented.


----------



## Apomixis (Apr 13, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> the mclarens are no where this year because they're in the same boat ferrari was last year going with that new pull rod front suspension.. one thing i'll say about mclaren though is that they always seem to develop they're cars at a faster rate than all of the other cars imo.. i'd bet money they'll be winning races later in the season once they get the bugs figured out a bit..
> 
> vettel was no where in qualy bcuz he went out on the harder tires.. he didn't even really put in one hot lap either, he went off at that one turn and seemed to be way off of the pace before that even.. i'll bet the race comes to him though when the soft pirelli's go off after about 3 laps... what a fucking joke those tires are this year.. you see the wear they had after like 6 laps in practice? chunks of tire flying off the cars


lol you can literally see fistfuls worth of rubber flying off... What a joke. They won't keep that compound long, I hope, it's not worth using them, you're back in the pits in 3-5 laps..


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 13, 2013)

Apomixis said:


> lol you can literally see fistfuls worth of rubber flying off... What a joke. They won't keep that compound long, I hope, it's not worth using them, you're back in the pits in 3-5 laps..


 yeah, i miss the tire wars tbh.. back in the day when one weekend michilen would get it right and the next bridgestone.. fro week to week you'd not be sure who would have the better tires...

and yeah, i think the tires are even worse this year than they were last year, didn't think that was even possible, hate to see what' gonna go down next year...


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 13, 2013)

Apomixis said:


> I wish I could see actual racing within the Ferrari team. Alonso has proven himself to be a champion, but more intriguingly, Massa has always 'supported' his team principal. I think he has much more skill than he allows us to see.... Seeing him and Alonso scrap in two brilliant red cars would be so worth it, but I think Ferrari is a bit... team order oriented.


 and i've always liked massa since he was schumi's team mate... he was always pretty quick back then.. his accident messed with is head a bit and his speed suffered, can't say i really blame him though, but he seems to be back on form this year and the end of last season.. if he would of managed to beat alonso again in qualy last night, it would have been the first time a team mate had ever beaten alonso five races on the trot..


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 13, 2013)

did you see the previews for that movie ron howard is making?? the name is slipping me atm, but it's from i think the 78 season and looks to be pretty good.


----------



## Apomixis (Apr 14, 2013)

Can't find anything on the new Ron Howard movie but I did see yesterday tha Keanu Reeves was supposed to be Spike in a live action Cowboy Bebop... Doesn't look like its going to happen anymore, but hw awesome would that have been...

I think Massa has to fight for his spot this year, we will see him challenge Alonso a lot more. I like his style better than the Saniard anyway, I'd like to see him beat Nando in points.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 14, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;umSSvkFCYDk]http://youtu.be/umSSvkFCYDk[/video]


----------



## Apomixis (Apr 14, 2013)

Cool. Ill see it for sure.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 14, 2013)

Apomixis said:


> Cool. Ill see it for sure.


 yeah, that shit looks pretty good imo .. wonder what the in car footage and shit is gonna look like though, should be pretty good by what i've seen of it..


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Apr 15, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> i totally disagree.. if weber was faster then vettel never would have gotten around him... weber even tried the old schumacher chop on seb and he still got by.... webers nothing but a never was and never will be, he blows... this is his swan song.. i met him at a dinner part in 03 in montreal...
> 
> uhhm.. i'm hoping hamiltons car blows up on the first lap, or kimi takes him out on the first corner, either way, i don't really care which way it happens..
> like to see the red cars come to the front.. massa was fast in all of qualy.. i hate when they all sit in the garages during `q3.. they need to change the rules imvho, give em tires just to qualy on, if they don't use them, give me back at the end of q3... at least that way you'd see some cars out on the track and not all of them waiting for 2 minutes left in the session..


multi21. vettle had orders to stay there. webber had detuned his car to save fuel.
Im not denying vettle can outdrive webber. but at the end of the day its a team sport. There are 0 dollars for the drivers championship. you dont run teams on 0 dollars. webber knows his place but throw the guy a bone every once in a while jeez. 

Tires really sucked at china. 4 laps is just unacceptable.
Cool seeing vettle com on strong at the end. he almost had it.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 15, 2013)

ilikecheetoes said:


> multi21. vettle had orders to stay there. webber had detuned his car to save fuel.
> Im not denying vettle can outdrive webber. but at the end of the day its a team sport. There are 0 dollars for the drivers championship. you dont run teams on 0 dollars. webber knows his place but throw the guy a bone every once in a while jeez.
> 
> Tires really sucked at china. 4 laps is just unacceptable.
> Cool seeing vettle com on strong at the end. he almost had it.


 yeah, i was pretty much jumping up and down on the last lap hoping and praying he'd get hamilton and get on the podium and hammy not.. it was pretty close too..


wtf happened to massa i keep trying to figure out though.. he was in 3rd right behind alonso, even pressuring him pretty hard at some points, did a few more laps on the first set of tires and came out of the pits and was like in 59th place, lol.. i hate when that shit happens..


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 15, 2013)

ilikecheetoes said:


> multi21. vettle had orders to stay there. webber had detuned his car to save fuel.
> Im not denying vettle can outdrive webber. but at the end of the day its a team sport. There are 0 dollars for the drivers championship. you dont run teams on 0 dollars. webber knows his place but throw the guy a bone every once in a while jeez.
> 
> Tires really sucked at china. 4 laps is just unacceptable.
> Cool seeing vettle com on strong at the end. he almost had it.


 forgot to mention.. i just think that vettel has the mind of a champoin.. they really are a special breed.. look at schumacher, he'd take you out just to win the title.. i always admired him for it although i'm sure plenty hate him for the same reasons..
senna was the same way.. how many times did him and prost go at it?? lots and lots.. it just seems to me that vettel is cut from the same clothe as those other few drivers.. he wants to win at all costs.. it's not a bad thing imo..


----------



## Doobius1 (Apr 16, 2013)

I think Massa, Rosberg and Webber will always be big piles of number 2 as far as their teams are concerned. Another race this weekend...cant wait


----------



## Doobius1 (Apr 16, 2013)

I agree Vettal is a great driver but...You put Kimi in that Red Bull and the championship would be a lock. Look what hes doing in a fucking Lotus


----------



## Apomixis (Apr 17, 2013)

Kimi is just great, no matter what he drives. Guys a fucking animal. At first, I wasn't a fan of his, but since his return to f1, I have come to appreciate his talents.


----------



## manroger4 (Apr 17, 2013)

F1 - Bahrain GP: Chinese in one hand
This weekend 19-21/4 believers from disciples to follow Formula 1 rotation of F1 in the 4th race at Bahrain International Circuit (BIC) in Sakhir, Bahrain.
Race was designed adjacent to the coast as well as the hands of the talented architect Herman Tilke designed. F1 village joined in 2004 and won the right to host intercontinental since then, only 2011 race was not held due to the political instability at a time of preparation. With the organization of an F1 race, the target is outside the Bahrain government to develop the oil industry and other industries, they also prioritize tourism development to the forefront in the Middle East.

BIC is designed to run clockwise direction with a length of 5,412 km road running through 15 corners including 9 crabs have crabs and 6 left. Speedway has average speed of over 200km / h and the speed at 300km the longest segment / h, with 57 ring run in dry conditions and hot weather here the riders have to be under pressure may be the ultimate winner. Record for the fastest round the track in this is Michael Schumacher's Ferrari belongs to 1 '30 "252 set in 2004.

Bahrain International Circuit Race
Like the majority of the race by the German architect who designed the difficulty of the track, only some downforce Bahrain should be reasonably adjusted by the particular long run with 3 straight lines alternating succession of corners both low and high speeds. Opportunities at the track ahead of this no more, will probably only at the 4 corners and in a straight line to use DRS. Paragraph DRS activation (activation) straight after the corner is about 270 meters and 15 at the end of the first corner. Paragraph determine prepared DRS (detection) in front of about 108 meters corners 14. According to updated information, the first two races this allows the DRS after adding 1 group allowed to use DRS again, the specific position identified prepared DRS (detection) is located at the corner 9 and DRS activation (activation) is a straight line from the corner after corner to the next 10. Total length is 480m or pit (maximum length of the track), pitsop time for this race at least around 22 seconds for manipulating conventional techniques.
After 3 races the Ferrari and Lotus are proving stability and adapt to all provisions of this season, while the Red Bull, Mercedes and McLaren are gradually find its inherent strength. We'll wait and see what they will do on the weekends. With race time trial starting 14h00 on 19/4 and the official race time at 19:00 on 21/4


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 19, 2013)

Apomixis said:


> Kimi is just great, no matter what he drives. Guys a fucking animal. At first, I wasn't a fan of his, but since his return to f1, I have come to appreciate his talents.


 Idk.what.it.is but i just can't get behind the Iceman.. not saying he's a bad driver but do.i.think he's the bdst on the.grid?? No.. I'd say that's alonso.or.maybe seb..
Looking forward to Bahrain this weekend though..


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Apr 19, 2013)

shutup and let me drive.


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Apr 21, 2013)

one of the better races I've seen in F1. great fights the whole time.


----------



## Apomixis (Apr 21, 2013)

Totally. The last ten laps were worth it... 
Massa got the short stick.. Again. I feel so bad for him, it's like his whole career has been a series of almosts. 
On a more positive note, go Grosjean! I have always heard about how good he was, now I can see the kid has some talent.
Raikkonen 2nd in points. My man.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 22, 2013)

Apomixis said:


> Totally. The last ten laps were worth it...
> Massa got the short stick.. Again. I feel so bad for him, it's like his whole career has been a series of almosts.
> On a more positive note, go Grosjean! I have always heard about how good he was, now I can see the kid has some talent.
> Raikkonen 2nd in points. My man.


I've always like rogro.. even after he cost Alonso the wdc last year.. he's got a lot of speed IMO.. wtf happened to the damn red cars though.. and I see d silver arrows are back to their usual selves qualifying good then going backwards in the race..


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Apr 22, 2013)

bah hes a dirty frenchy.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 2, 2013)

Where you been apo? Need to get my f1 talk on.. no ones been around.. my laptop took a shit but I'm still on once in awhile..
Gotta talk about Monaco and the upcoming Canadian gp..which is usually a pretty good race and also the first gp I've gone to..


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Jun 6, 2013)

monaco is always cool to watch just for the boats. Glad nico got a win. Canada is this weekend i think. need to check my dvr and see if it caught practice session.


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 9, 2013)

Wow! Di Resta was pretty impressive in qualifying 17 & finishing 9th In Monaco. Again qualifying 17 in Canada ,but also managing a great race today to end up finishing 7th today. Massa doing equally as well after qualifying back in 16th & finishing 8th.

Vettel made it a 69 lap race for many but there were a few tense moments & great weather conditions at a the beautiful Circuit De Gilles Villeneuve were good. 
I was able to get Jaques Villeneuve (Gilles son) to autograph one of my helmets at the Indy Car Long Beach GP in "95".
Jaques is the one fully visible up top. The lower one is Mario Andretti in "94".
Got Mansell's in "93" on the other side too.





Anybody that knows about F1 also knows that Jaques was a great driver in his own right & in my eyes maybe even better than his dad?
Jaques has a F1 & Indy Car Championship to his credit & also is the only driver in history to be penalized 2 laps & still manage to win the Indy 500. That made it "The Indy 505" to him....but he still won! 
Although Jaques did win the race on a tech, which was leader Scott Goodyear's penalty for passing on a yellow late in the race. Scott's mistake took Jaques directly from second & put him in the lead after Jaques had managed to fight his way back up to second due, to also serving an earlier penalty for the same rule violation as Scott ............Passing under a yellow. 

Jaques will always be one that I consider as one of the greats & due to that,although still a great driver,......I lost a lot of respect for Schumi after this incident.
[video=youtube;3E5Pxmvz0r8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3E5Pxmvz0r8[/video]
My take is that Schumi intentionally tried to take Jaques out. But then again....it reminds me of the shit Senna & Prost used to get into. 

 Watching some good F1 & the Sativas seems to bring back a blast from the past today.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 9, 2013)

of course schumi tried to take out jaques, that's what made him so epic imvho.. win at any cost.. a true champions mentality.. i can see how people hate on him, but like you said, senna and prost had a lot of the same things happen between the two, and no one would say senna isn't still among the best of the best..
i always liked villinueve jr, but he kinda lost the plot once he left wiilliams gp and went to b.a.r. following the money. almost won the wdc in his first year, not an easy feat, even if you're in the best car of the field..

today's race. i'm not a big fan or de'resta for some odd reason, but i do like sutil some what.. massa had an ace race going from 16th on the grid to finish 8th, passing rakkinen on the last few laps was nice to see...
it was all vettel for sure though.. i do like seb, but didn't really want to see him win four on the trot, and was hoping to see alonso take it for the scuderia, but idk, it's not looking too great for his championship hopes.. damn seb never seems to have much bad luck at all..
over all, it was a pretty good race, thought we'd see a few more incidents and all being montreal, but not even one safety car period.. was hoping to see hamilton fall back a bit further than he did as i still hate him with every fiber of my being.. been great seeing rosberg out performing lewis lately.. 

big break till sliverstone, a race i'd love to see just for the atmosphere mainly.


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 9, 2013)

I hear that.
Actually not a real big fan of any particular driver these days. I guess Alonso or maybe Massa if I had to choose one.
But as far as Paul goes...I just have to give credit when due. It's a pretty difficult task to manage in high level open wheel racing regardless.


----------

